# Will 300W PSU good for following Configuration



## gadget.nerd (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I am replacing my existing Motherbaord & Pentium P4 Processor with new GIGABYTE B75M-D3V motherboard and G2020 Processor, and I am planning to utililize my existing ATX Cabinet having 300 W PSU (from Mecrury).

PC will be for a typical home use - Browsing, Video/Movie Play etc. and no gaming etc. 

Could anyone please comment on compatibilty of this PSU or any other suggestions? 

Thanks,
/ MukulView attachment 13401 Existing Power Supply Data


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, it will be enough.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

it is better if you can get antec bp300p at 1.9k.


----------

